# My install pics



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Figured i'd share for those that dont frequent the other forums I do and may not have seen it. A few rare interesting items in there. I just installed my new Hu over the weekend and set everything up via analog xovers with help from an ECA buddy...dialed it in pretty good considering no EQ/TA...this deck sounds amazing with a flat signal regardless in the meantime...

http://photobucket.com/albums/f193/mannynj/

Enjoy,

Manny


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

I hope we can meet up this weekend! You might make me change my mind to get that Panasonic unit.

Awesome stuff!!


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice set-up man.


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

Very nice components and install. Good work.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

holy chit, now thats a head unit....


----------



## Tony407 (Feb 22, 2006)

Very, very nice system & install, Manny. I haven't been to the Org for a while, so this was the first time I've seen your Panasonic HU. That's quite the piece of equipment. I'll have to learn some more about it!!!

Tony


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Tony407 said:


> Very, very nice system & install, Manny. I haven't been to the Org for a while, so this was the first time I've seen your Panasonic HU. That's quite the piece of equipment. I'll have to learn some more about it!!!
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony, see you made your way to this awesome forum...

If you like to read up on it here are a few links...
http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=110963&pagenumber=1
http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=121657
http://www.audiocubes.com/category/...sonic_CQ-TX5500D_Vacuum_Tube_CD_Receiver.html

Other than that not much info on it as its a JDM unit..


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice install man. I love the simplicity of the install. no bling (not thats a bad thing). very simple and easy. good job.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Uploaded some pics of my made-to-order LOTUS 8's


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

You installation looks great. Congrats.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks...uploaded mounted pics


----------



## datac99 (Apr 5, 2006)

That’s really nice man! I can't believe that Panasonic of all companies makes a tube driven HU... And such a nice clean looking one too... I’ve always seen the nice Macintosh or Nakimichi HU’s but they just look so old fashion… That’s well… Just nice and clean. I just picked up a nice little Alpine for myself... Right combination of price and features for now... But man... It's ugly... Like red-headed-step-child ugly  

I really like the integrated voltage meter too... I wanted to build one into my power block, but in the end I decided it was just wholly unnecessary... If I'm in the trunk the pulling out a DVM is easy... But your OEM integration just makes it slick.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

New amps arrived...in hopes to maximize stereo separation and conserve space


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Unfortunatly, 'conserve space'- who am I kidding?


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

The amps look great, they look like a perfect fit in your trunk. Are you going to have some sort of movable lid for your spare tire?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

brandont said:


> The amps look great, they look like a perfect fit in your trunk. Are you going to have some sort of movable lid for your spare tire?


Actually i just laid them there. They will be on an amp rack behind the box , laying domino effect and showing through the ski hole..
Kinda like this, but obviously more snug, no wires showing- w/a fan strip blowing from above..









This ia a bayby hauler and grocery getter- spare and trunk space need to remain in tact and functional.


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

That's always the hard part, making sure you have the sound you want but still keeping as much space as possible.

The staggered setup looks good as well.

BTW, were the DLS amps an upgrade, or for space saving?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Man, those are some pretty bad-ass looking amps. How many channels and how much power per?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

brandont said:


> BTW, were the DLS amps an upgrade, or for space saving?


More for space saving- i had to have a 17" long 4ch under my seat , which i dont have to worry about anymore. From 3 amps/8channels, down to 2/10 channels. I took a hit as far as headroom on the fronstage unfortunately, but not huge.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> Man, those are some pretty bad-ass looking amps. How many channels and how much power per?


I'm looking at rated 60 watts per tweet, 60 watts per dome midrange, 200 per Lotus 8(2 chs bridged), and 300 @4ohm/440 @2ohm/[email protected] to the subs respectively- For Each side L/R.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

They are Rainbows paper cone version of their high end woofer line- Profi- copper in the motor, flawless fit and finish, aluminum dust cap as on the Vanadium version...all the good stuff. Its an SQ sub with adequate SPL. The paper cone doesnt feel fragile to the touch, but you can image a drill tip slip would be the end of it. So took my time mounting them.

Just threw these in, they required a 1.2 cube each, they dropped right into my current enclosure. This sub is a very purdy thing, and sounds every bit so. A step ahead of the Arc subs I had prior in naturalness and texture of the drums.
I believe in break in periods and have had limited listening to them so far to further analize, so I'll save a review for another time. Each is powered at 1.5 ohm load off the sub ch of an A7 ( I run a pair of A7's).

Here are some pics, and as you will see I got 'on them' already a bit..hehe
We barely know how to work this new Audiocontrol RTA , but we are getting familiar with it. Gotta read the manual extensively and get a grip on it.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Audiocontrol SA-3055 w/ an SPL190 meter. Got the subs and got metered by Don(6spdcoupe) @ Unexpected Creation in Edison, NJ.

Waiting on some suede to wrap a bezel i already have cut out for it, with an oval cuout around the subs/mica.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn!!! How much are those puppies?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Heres a bezel wrapped in faux suede my buddy and I threw together sat night before an ECA meet on Sun. Not really happy with the fitment all around, but I cant lie It'll stay in my car for a while until I have time to re-do it. It was something just to clean up the trunk for the meet. Its not screwed/capped into place, hence it doesnt show as good as it actually does in reality because its not pressed/100% snug against the box(as you can tell by the 3rd pic)- but I'm not drilling into my box knowing I'll be making another piece eventually.Overall it doesnt look bad, and its the look I'm going for. Simple, clean and everyday family vehicle friendly.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

The oval cut in the center is pretty crude and takes away from the rest of the install. I'd recommend using a router and perfect circle jig to cut your next version.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

chuyler1 said:


> The oval cut in the center is pretty crude and takes away from the rest of the install. I'd recommend using a router and perfect circle jig to cut your next version.


I concur, I know its not perfect. But i dont blame the actual cutout as most of the problem, rather the PITA it is to wrap suede-my first time. The bezel was wrapped in carpet first ( to mask the irregularities on the surface of the hardboard and suede is super thin), then suede over it. Being as the bezel was not screwed in place butted against the box( its not even level), that last pic really doesnt do it justice as because of the lighting and angle shot, theres shadow/gap exposed making it look worse. As you can see it looks a bit better in the frontal shots in pic 1/2. 
But most definitely... I hear ya, its something to improve upon.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I agree about the cut out being a bit crude...but the idea is great. 

Thank you for mounting the subs so that both logos are right-side up and at the same angle. I know it doesn't mean much, but I like the little details like that.

And the lights on the amps are dead sexy...are they neon? LED? or other?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

SQ_Express said:


> I agree about the cut out being a bit crude...but the idea is great.
> 
> Thank you for mounting the subs so that both logos are right-side up and at the same angle. I know it doesn't mean much, but I like the little details like that.
> 
> And the lights on the amps are dead sexy...are they neon? LED? or other?


Those are old neons. I have to get my hands on some cathodes soon... I can imagine what a bish it will be to get a good photograph with them and these reflective amps though..


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice! I don't mind the cutout. Of course a perfect cutout around the subs would be great but with this kind of top notch install, its the least thing I'd be worried about. 

Those are some sweet looking subs! Congrats.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

How are you liking the Rainbows so far in terms of them supporting the work of those Lotus 8's??


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> How are you liking the Rainbows so far in terms of them supporting the work of those Lotus 8's??


Much less localizable than the Arc subs, and those are pretty transparent in their own right. I''ve been turning them off on occasion (i have the A7's remote level control up front) As I fade them in an out ,its very satisfying how the overall output increases up front ,on the dash. The low end extension has improved considerably as well after a good 10-12hrs of break in.
I'm very impressed with the tonality of this sub, they do not sound as fat as the Arc on the low end, and its much better dynamically-in terms of playing loudly , cleanly and uncolored. Seamless and smooth transition with the Lotus 8's, almost as if all the sound was coming from the same speaker.
Skylar112 and I agreed it sounds similar to the Lotus 12 in terms of detail and upper bass response.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

H701/C701 added recently- running analog, there is some floor noise with it, however the dual A7 setup is pretty damn loud enough to get good volume on top of lower noise H701 settings (lower PCM level, lower H701 volume) I have a few tricks I will try to regain output while maintaining these lower levels to keep noise to a minimum- I was thinking multichannel live drivers AFTER the H701. In reality its not that bad, its not an issue while driving(cant hear it) and for a non-comp car as of right now its fine - but i know its there and its bugging me. I'm not going to give up on the unit, I'll work with it- It sounds pretty f'n nice, centered image finally. 
X-overs are as follows..
Rainbow subs LP 63hz/18db
Lotus 8's HP 71hz/18db , LP 250hz 12db
Usher domes HP 315hz/24db slope, LP 2khz 18db
Rainbow plats HP 4khz 12db

C701 mounted in the glovey- reaching it from drivers side is not very difficult at all, but I also have slack on the face and a good velcro job to pull the unit out to the drivers seat if necessary for the time being.


















I also just picked up new door panels and a-pillars over the weekend to move my tweeters from the doors to the pillars-with a little custom work. Also plan on cutting out the factory door grill area out and fabricating a new one out of hardboard/speaker grill to allow more sound into the cabin and less trapped behind the door panel. Along with some dampening treatments in store for the inner part of the door panel, I should have resonance free doors after its all said and done.
VelourMat..


----------



## nickgonzo (Dec 22, 2005)

nice


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

While i begin working on my new a-pillars in the next week...

Heres my Father's Day upgrade to the exterior of the vehicle.

G35 coupe wheels 18 x 8 on Yoko rubber, Tokiko Illumina 4way adjustable struts with H&R lowering springs.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Car looks great Manny. 

Leo


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Car looks great. Is the rear sitting lower than the front? Is that from all the audio gear?


----------



## honfatboy (Jul 4, 2005)

How much approx did the new door panels cost? New or used?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

chuyler1 said:


> Car looks great. Is the rear sitting lower than the front? Is that from all the audio gear?


Yes, Yes.  

The whole assenblies were swapped from one car to another, my buddy was trading his in for a Z06.It was cake, no need for compression. When we were done with the fronts we noticed the car was perfectly even, and i feared the rear would sag once we did the rear. So to get the perfectly even look I have to go back to OEM springs in the rear.
I may do so in the future, but the car is handling so nice right now I dunno if I want to right away. Considering the gap in the front was crazy before, I'm just glad it looks so much better and has a sportier stance.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

honfatboy said:


> How much approx did the new door panels cost? New or used?


Both front door panels and a-pillars cost me $170 altogether, they came off a junk yard Max that was stripped for parts. They are in like-new condition.
It was a totaled low mileage car.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Manny, what springs have you got, the H&R Sport or Race?

I've got the Race and while the lowering rate should be about the same i think it would handle the extra weight better.

I have had two people on the backseat of my car + some stuff in the hatch and it hardly dropped. The H&R Race springs also handle better than the Sport; less understeer... more like point and shoot. 

Leo


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

300Z said:


> Manny, what springs have you got, the H&R Sport or Race?
> 
> I've got the Race and while the lowering rate should be about the same i think it would handle the extra weight better.
> 
> ...


Leo, they are the Sports. I didnt know there was an option for a Race version for my car, but thanks I'll look into it!  

Manny


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes, H&R have two different spring sets, from what i have seen the sport is generally black colored and the race is red colored. 

When i got mine ~3 years ago the price difference between the two was only U$10 too. 

Best,
Leo


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah Leo, they dont offer the race versions for my car. Hoping they further settle, as it turns out the MT actually dont drop as low in the front because of lighter tranny vs the automatics..


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Hm, i thought they made the race version for your car too... 

Well, they may settle a little bit over time... they did on car. When i first installed them they sat a little higher on the front as well, but it looks even now.

Leo


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice body kit! I am a sr20de SE-R fan and I was thinking about buying a maxima before going with MY05 Forester. Do you have any performance mods? JWT Cams, headers/exhaust/Y-pipe, intake?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

omarmipi said:


> Nice body kit! I am a sr20de SE-R fan and I was thinking about buying a maxima before going with MY05 Forester. Do you have any performance mods? JWT Cams, headers/exhaust/Y-pipe, intake?


Just intake, y pipe and b pipe on oem rear section, lightened pulley, and timing advance. Car sounds very civilized in normal driving, but when you open up WOT it sounds pretty insane- very Zish/g35'is exhaust note, hell its the same motor. I kind of gave up on the performance mods years ago, it dynoed low 220'shp/230's lb/tq to the wheels with just the intake/exhaust mods then. Its about as far as I want to go, its a pretty quick daily driver considering the size/weight of the car. Bone stock i ran 14.6's- on the 1320 on stock tires and full interior- wheel hop was not my friend. However on its current state the car is good for low 14's all day long. These cars with headers are high 13's, the pre cats are pretty restrictive, whats nice about the Maxima that it always had decent aftermarket support. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

This thread is not so much an install thread but rather a log it seems.

Alpine PXA-H701 is GONE. I couldnt stand the noise floor running analog. Running this gear to hear it spoiled by that hiss is not worth it. I also had a teenie bit of alternator whine upon installing the PXA, and its been a common issue with the other digital units I've tried (Alto Drive30, Sub 16...). So frustration has forced me to gut the entire wiring install of the vehicle, everything with the exception of the main power wire. This wire job has been through numorous upgrades/downgrades over the past 4 years, some rcas were simply too long for the job, some too small....I gutted everything, to start fresh.
I went with all Stinger expert wiring, 2 17ft runs from the head to the trunk down the passenger side zip tied/taped every 4-6" and duct taped onto chasis. Power and remote same down the drivers side with wiring on both sides fished through the corners of the trunk, not down middle of ski hole...with absolutly no criss crooss or proximity of the signal and power anywhere in car. Ditched the distribution block I had and istead used a Stinger Pro gold coupler to run the two 4ga runs from the amps off the 1/0 power wire. Everything will share a common ground.

Signal going into my new toys which will be mounted and conceiled by the box/trunk trim panel....








Running a pair of 1.5 ft runs from the outputs for mids/tweets, a pair of 3ft runs w/ 4 splitters to handle the stereo midbass/subs.

Also got a chance to add a Stinger DVM that better integrates into my dash....

Before....









After...

























The blue used to tie into the dash before when I had the Eclipse. But I have a 3" sealed center channel plans for that clock piece
I have extra chs of processing now to play with. Stay tuned.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

how's the 3sixty.2 so far? thinking of possibly getting one and was just curious how easy it is to use w/ a pda.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> how's the 3sixty.2 so far? thinking of possibly getting one and was just curious how easy it is to use w/ a pda.


Very simple, and straight forward. Its my first PDA, and i'm crusing around it real fast. The software is very well laid out, each screen isnt loaded with too many options. Theres a separate xover screen from the Eq screen. Each screen allows you to access to the next speaker-basically that picture you see above but in the bottom left corner. Also each screen has a 'Xover link' or 'EQ link selection...meaning that by selecting that option you can set the xover parameter for both speakers (L/R) at the same time/same freq/same slope for quck tuning. If you are tuning say your Left tweeter via xover on the bottom right theres an icon for EQ and by selecting it it takes you directly to the EQ screen for that speaker. Not like the H701 that you must individually enter multiple menus to get to a speaker, and to work on the next one you have to back out all those menus before you can get onto looking for the next speaker. Saves alot of time and headaches.

It has a non volatile memory (both unit and PDA). So as you set your setting, its done. Backing out of tuning or the software in general is literally a matter of touching the screen 2 times- volia you are done. Each 3sixty unit comes with a remote level controller that you can designate as a master volume or a sub level controller for the unit by simply selecting it on the pda...takes seconds.

I'm very impressed with the intuity and user friendly aspect of this unit.


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a 3sixty.2 on the way. Im going to run a 3 way setup up front along with a sub in the rear. I don't guess the 3sixty.2 will be able to handle the front stage and the sub now that I look at it. Maybe my 1001dx will be able to handle the sub sets good enough.

Mike


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Mike Hall said:


> I have a 3sixty.2 on the way. Im going to run a 3 way setup up front along with a sub in the rear. I don't guess the 3sixty.2 will be able to handle the front stage and the sub now that I look at it. Maybe my 1001dx will be able to handle the sub sets good enough.
> 
> Mike


yea the 3sixty.2 can't fully control a 4 way setup but what i was gonna do is since i have 3 sets of preouts i can use a combo of my hu and the 3sixty.2 and still be able to full control the system. what i was gonna do is use the "rear" preouts to split the midbass and midrange using y splitters and hook it up to 2 sets of inputs on the 3sixty.2 and then use the sub preout on the hu and hook it up to the sub input on the 3sixty.2. then using the hu i will use the "front" preout for the tweeters and high pass the tweeters on the hu and hence you basically have full control of your system. the only drawback is sometimes you have to go back and forth between your pda and your hu.


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

I may just use my HU sub crossover and leave the the 3sixty.2 to the front stage. It would be nice to be able to adjust the sub level with a knob but oh well. 

Mike


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Finally threw my Sportster in there, loomed wire and fished it through back of dash..










The only thing I accomplished for this summers ECA meet was modifying the stock kickpanel with some resin to angle my new 4" Rainbow Profi paper coned midranges. 
Basically just got enough of an angle on them to point towards a center focus in the middle of dash. Theres more angle to them than the pics illustate but it dont show diue the position of camera in the pics. Basically from the backside of the kickpanel theres a good ~2.5" that angles down to 0 at the front end of the panel. Wrapped in suede. It shows contrast with the trim due to the flash on the camera, but it matches pretty well. I just got a roll of some Stinger Vinyl that matches the interior perfectly, so I may rewrap'm in the near future. But I'm trying to tie in some themes in the car. I'll be wrapping my door inserts in suede for instance, console center armrest cover , etc...as I have the suede trim panel in the trunk as well. Should pull together nicely.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

What's a Sportster?

Damn you car is clean...do you even drive it??


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> What's a Sportster?


Its a ghey, huge Sirius display.





B-Squad said:


> Damn you car is clean...do you even drive it??


Oh yes, everday. Too damn much actually , I put on about ~23k miles avg a year 
We just had a meet on Sunday so its still in tidy shape. Not bad for a 4yr old car and hauling a 2yr old around. Carpet is in decent shape too because I scotch guarded the whole car before the baby came, so its holding up


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Still looking good Manny. I see you're still swapping your midrange; is it finally nirvana with this new 4in. Rainbow mid? And what's this talk about a center channel? I would have thought that's a sacrilege for a 2-channel purist such as yourself. Or are you readying for a 5.1 DD system?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> Still looking good Manny. I see you're still swapping your midrange; is it finally nirvana with this new 4in. Rainbow mid? And what's this talk about a center channel? I would have thought that's a sacrilege for a 2-channel purist such as yourself. Or are you readying for a 5.1 DD system?


These 4's are actually doing the job really nicely, and i gained better vocal presense and 3dimmentionality which went along ways in projecting better depth by having them aimed toward the center of the dash. The stage is not as smeared and wandering everywhere as it was with the domes. Even with time alignment the domes were a lil tough to image correctly.

Center ch? It is just a project i've always wanted to tackle. Not for 5.1 however, but rather to help the L/R sides come together to a focal point in the center of dash using an old school approch ,all analog xovers and l/R EQs.
I feel it could very well be succesful with a good tune using a 3" cone . We'll see....


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Time to shake the dust off this bad boy, L/R eq. Gonna make a rack for it to go underneath the passenger seat, thinking maybe drawer slides or a sliding plexi window. Nothing like having sliders at your fingertips when tuning with an RTA...


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Interesting. The tweaking never ends. I was just thinking about how you'd tied a center channel together in analog as I was driving home today. I guess that's what the 3sixty.2 is there for! Keep us updated!


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> Time to shake the dust off this bad boy, L/R eq. Gonna make a rack for it to go underneath the passenger seat, thinking maybe drawer slides or a sliding plexi window. Nothing like having sliders at your fingertips when tuning with an RTA...


Dude - this is too funny - I am replacing my PG 215ix w/ the 3sixty.2 I bought from you


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

how much does that bad boy run?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

edwelly said:


> Dude - this is too funny - I am replacing my PG 215ix w/ the 3sixty.2 I bought from you



LOLZ.... I'm using both. I dont technically need it, but sitting at the drivers seat with the audiocontrol 3055, having sliders at your fingertips making tuning w/ RtA easier. Plus I bought it long ago for a day like this where I'd need it, might as well use it.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

bobditts said:


> how much does that bad boy run?


Are you asking my on the PG 215ix? If so, I paid about $170 for mine BUT I am going to be selling it in the next week or so


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Early Xmas... Bravo to Arc Audio for the build quality feel, fit and finish on these!
No offence, as I have owned them- but comparing the feel of these to the Zaps-the c2k feel like a beat up old Chevy in comparison with their loose cosmetic panels . Down to the thick bottom plate, a nice solid tap and these amps it feels very solid all around. Nice and heavy, and clean look and layout of the connections.


























In their condom glory...








4200SE









These 2300's ARe [email protected]!


















I'll post some pics of the top mounted controls later.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

3.5max6spd said:


> Early Xmas... Bravo to Arc Audio for the build quality feel, fit and finish on these!
> No offence, as I have owned them- but comparing the feel of these to the Zaps-the c2k feel like a beat up old Chevy in comparison with their loose cosmetic panels . Down to the thick bottom plate, a nice solid tap and these amps it feels very solid all around. Nice and heavy, and clean look and layout of the connections.
> 
> http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f193/mannynj/Maxima%20Audio/2006%20Current%20Maxima%20audio/ARCSEs001.jpg[img]
> ...


Nice amps.

Have you had any problems with your e815?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Those little baggies that the amps come in are sweet. I didn't get anything like that when I bought my DLS amps.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> Nice amps.
> 
> Have you had any problems with your e815?


Thank you sir. No, other than short battery life it has been my most positive motorola experience. Verizon didnt have much more options at the time that I liked cosmetically.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Gasp, ack! Drool....


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Are you really putting a 2300 on your Lotus 8's?   If you are I vote Manny to be the coolest muthaf%#^*& EVER!  

Rick


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

STI<>GTO said:


> Are you really putting a 2300 on your Lotus 8's?   If you are I vote Manny to be the coolest muthaf%#^*& EVER!
> 
> Rick


Yeah they were awesome with the xxk2500(270 x 2), just about effortless. Havent played with the same authority since...They are about to get a rude awakening..


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

OK...here they go..

This is where these puppies breathe...

The heatsink through both end plates have access to the exterior, you can see the windows below the connections...









Vented casing running down both sides, the length of the amplifier.









The bottom plate ,essentially the base of this heatsink.











4200SE Power and signal side.(40 amp fuses)

















2300SE Power signal side.(40 amp fuses)









For the top panel cover-Used a size #1 Stanley precision phyllips screwdriver and the screws came out with ease. With a #0, I was initially have a very hard time as they torque in tight.



















Giving the xover potentiometers a twirl they felt very smooth, tight and in place- doesnt move sideways at all, no jiggle to it- felt solid(these are metal, not plastic). The switches themselves appear/feel same as the sliders used on the XXK's, nothing much to them.
Layout is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Talk about secsy, Manny! Congratulations on such fine equipment. These SEs are arguably the pinnacle amps so you might have to settle down with them for at least couple of years!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> Talk about secsy, Manny! Congratulations on such fine equipment. These SEs are arguably the pinnacle amps so _*you might have to settle down with them for at least couple of years!*_


That was indeed the point  Now I will hibernate until 2007 ...

Finish my a-pillars and mount these.


----------



## AcidicDreams (Feb 22, 2006)

damn those arcs are sexy... and the xover option make me drool


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice! Very, very clean design!


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

shinjohn said:


> Nice! Very, very clean design!


x2

Congrats Manny!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

So if you were going to set up a BP with the SE xovers, how do you know exactly what frequency you are at between 30-550hz?? Guess? RTA?

Those do look solid as hell though. Do you like them better than the DLS Ultimates in the build quality dept?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> So if you were going to set up a BP with the SE xovers, how do you know exactly what frequency you are at between 30-550hz?? Guess? RTA?
> 
> Those do look solid as hell though. Do you like them better than the DLS Ultimates in the build quality dept?


Right now by ear.
The xovers are from 30 hz to 550hz (with a x 10 switch). Dead center figures to be at ~260hz which is close to where I want to be for the LP of my midbass, The HP of my midrange, (2600hz) for the LP of the midrange and HP of the tweeters. That I did for intial setup before i started tuning them further, going up a little here and down a little there. The way the xover switch is mapped out its not hard at all to distinguish what 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 of the way is and what the values could be-the 12/24 db switches come in very handy as well.
I do have an AC 3055 available for further tuning as well as the PG215IX. But by ear I feel I'm the same point as I was with digital or any other crossover-afterall as NPdang found out who can trust the real values of whats on those units.

In the build quality department its hard to tell as they are very different. As for feel, the DLS is ALL heatsink and no internal fan (although on some of the A series they seriously need it ar low impedances). The Arc has a built in fan and better heat dissipation/ventilation so it doesnt need such a huge casing.
For a smaller footprint amplifier it sure feels very heavy and solid. Also while the DLS amps are gorgeous, its no secret their heatsink is very soft and scratches and dents fairly easy. The Arcs being customizable friendly really allows you to upkeep its appearance over time.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

ITS ALIVE!!

It seems I cant get a whole productve day as of late to work on the car between business and parading the family around every weekend. bUt I managed to get everything back in the trunk, powered up and set pretty well. Took a few pics on saturday, I ran out of zip ties so disregard the spaguetti and I have to move the box over a bit to finalize its position before starting on the new bezel. But heres a pic of the lightshow behind the rear seat. Note all center/top plates are accessible to further fine tune the amps without any trouble or having to remove or move the amplifier.
Anyhow, you get the idea- fold the seats up and no amps in sight in the car or through the trunk.
























colors change, but i like the blue....


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

those amps are rediculus! how are the lotus' liking their new punishment?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

jearhart said:


> those amps are rediculus! how are the lotus' liking their new punishment?


Than you sir. Oh the CW21's are in heaven with the supplied headroom. All gains are at bare minimum and its pretty intense as is. They are surely reproducing some very complex material in a more effortless manner without dropping any notes too early.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

I had a question in my mind for a long time regarding the midrange drivers. I'm looking into getting the same car (02-03 max) sometime and I really want to go 3way front in it. The only way to install(not extreme) the midrange seems to be the kick area like you have it, plus it's prety stealthy. I'm only concerned that when both passengers sit in the car, the midrange is blocked off by legs and in addition is prety low 'stagewise'. How do you like it? My dad has an I30 now and there's enough leg space so the mids aren't exactly totally blocked off by legs, but I'm still concerned. 
I have no experience with 3way setup whatsoever, so I'm trying to learn.
I've noticed that you and alphakenny in his accord use the same locations for mids.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

yermolovd said:


> I had a question in my mind for a long time regarding the midrange drivers. I'm looking into getting the same car (02-03 max) sometime and I really want to go 3way front in it. The only way to install(not extreme) the midrange seems to be the kick area like you have it, plus it's prety stealthy. I'm only concerned that when both passengers sit in the car, the midrange is blocked off by legs and in addition is prety low 'stagewise'. How do you like it? My dad has an I30 now and there's enough leg space so the mids aren't exactly totally blocked off by legs, but I'm still concerned.
> I have no experience with 3way setup whatsoever, so I'm trying to learn.
> I've noticed that you and alphakenny in his accord use the same locations for mids.


I can tell you, these being the 3rd set of mids in that location (both domes and cones) that it does not affect stage height. However I have tweeters at ear level which raise the stage. Remember your ears perceive the stage based on the highest source of sibilance. And no they do not obstruct passenger side legroom, and if its a auto (all I35's are) it wont affect legroom there either.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

So much for the analog dreams...

So here i find myself with the perfect digital processor for my car, which cost less (more like a small fraction)than every other processor I've tried to date (Alto drive30/sub16, Alpine PXA-H701, RF360.2's). And what a gem it turned out to be.

PPI DCX-730

Glovey mounted on a piece of vinyl wrapped mdf.









Theres slack on the cord behind the opening to pull it out to the drivers seat for up close tuning if necessary.

Temporarily mounted brain in between my SE's in a perfect nook in the skihole floor area...









A few shots of the processor screen/menu layout..


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Tell me more about your new toy, please...


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Nevermind - I found the review on it. Sorry...


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Trunk makeover is done....sorry for the poor, short phone camera pic...anyways you get the idea. New laminate to the front baffle bringing some contrast, PE grills that i had to give a good stretch as they almost didnt fit the outer flage of the subs to offer some protection-turns out for the better as they look as a custom fit. And a little rice...










Off to glassing my tweets in the a-pllars...fun fun...


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I"d love to see further away shots. Overall, setup looks badass. Really digging the white (silver?) enclosure.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Manny, what enclosure is that?! That's not the same one you had last time I saw it, was it? I don't remember it looking like that.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

pretty shweetness man! yea i'd love some pics from a far.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

drocpsu said:


> Manny, what enclosure is that?! That's not the same one you had last time I saw it, was it? I don't remember it looking like that.


Same one bro. Just removed the old laminate, and threw a white face on it.
Also dumped two cans of Cascade VB1spro into the internal walls of the enclosure to help with enclosure resonance/backwaves. Its pretty dead.
I'll take more pics with my Nikon as soon as I get it back from my little bro. The whole camera phone thing blows, it took like half a dozen pics just to get that one decent- And would only focus well the closer i got to it. But yeah i like how it came out and the constrast suits the trunk better.

This is likely what you remember it as...


----------



## kskywr (Oct 2, 2006)

Are you using 2 of the RF 3sixty.2's? Was that hard to do?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

kskywr said:


> Are you using 2 of the RF 3sixty.2's? Was that hard to do?


I did before, yes. Not hard to do at all. You could likely control an endless amount of 3sixty.2's with one PDA.


----------



## kskywr (Oct 2, 2006)

Interesting. So why did you end up switching to the PPI unit? Did you notice some issues with the 3sixty.2?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

kskywr said:


> Interesting. So why did you end up switching to the PPI unit? Did you notice some issues with the 3sixty.2?


he was connecting via analog and had noise issues with a bunch of different processors before the PPI.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Does the PPI have an optical input???


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

chuyler1 said:


> Does the PPI have an optical input???


no.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> Does the PPI have an optical input???


Lord how we wish!  

The install looks tight. So how often are you leaning over to the glove box to make adjustments? I might have to do that...to reduce the urge to fiddle if nothing else.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Deep down, he misses the 3Sisxty


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Lord how we wish!
> 
> The install looks tight. So how often are you leaning over to the glove box to make adjustments? I might have to do that...to reduce the urge to fiddle if nothing else.


Not while driving, rarely do. Unless to change presets, whick is by touch of one button. I have my 'SQ' preset as well as a 'street' preset for the funner/louder jam sessions.

I dont believe in tunning while driving, its not quite as effective as sitting in
a parked car with no engine/road noise. So in reality the constant fiddling is a result of poorly tuning the car while driving to begin with. So the presets come in handy.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> Not while driving, rarely do. Unless to change presets, whick is by touch of one button. I have my 'SQ' preset as well as a 'street' preset for the funner/louder jam sessions.
> 
> I dont believe in tunning while driving, its not quite as effective as sitting in
> a parked car with no engine/road noise. So in reality the constant fiddling is a result of poorly tuning the car while driving to begin with. So the presets come in handy.


I see. My question was more in reference to your head position...not so much tuning in the road.


----------



## kskywr (Oct 2, 2006)

Was it noise issues or the limitation of the sub output that you didn't like about the RF? Your sub box looks really tight, btw.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

had a quick question on your kicks. what install is it? ib? sealed? vented? looks like you stuffed poly fill in your kicks.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> had a quick question on your kicks. what install is it? ib? sealed? vented? looks like you stuffed poly fill in your kicks.


IB. I used a little poly because thats what i had on hand, i just figured it would help dealing with backwaves against the metal there and and whatever could leake out the sides into the cabin. The kick is mostly stuffed around the edges mainly, with some light amount behind the speaker itself against the wall there- but a good amount of air/open space behind the driver itself.
I'm using right now a 300hz 18db HP and 1990hz 18db LP. Tweets pick up at the pillars at a HP 3500hz 12db.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Well....fronstage is finito . After some seat time these holidays moving the tweeters around I certainly found their resting home, I sure dont know why i danced around and neglected the idea before, perhaps as I've been using door/pillar mounted tweeters for many years. Turns out this configuration lends me the absolute best overall sounstage. Best depth and cymbals actually sound as if the come from behind the vocals on the stage. The angles on the midranges maintain the center image above dash and center (even without t/a), and is not dragged around by the sources of sibilance(tweets). It certainly gives you throughout the volume range a reminder that you are the listener, and the stage is in front of you. I was able to do this with the apillar mount, yet the louder volumes would immerse you and find its way to move the stage toward your lap- in this arrangement not the case. I also feell i will not need much EQ, several peaks have seemingly already dissappeared and it sound like quite a flat presentation as is. Bravo, my Cal28's amaze me in their off axis and sweet dispersion. I certainly was not going to paint the tweeters, so i painted/clearcoated the 4" grills instead to match them. I have the alum trim/ black interior two tone theme going on so i feel they look in place and like'm this way. What i need now is some contact cement so that i can vynil wrap the kicks to match the oem grain trim.
Certainly tuning is a whole diff beast now in terms of crossover points (vs ones i used before) but the pathlength differences are much more favorable now and should lead to less of a processed sound once i'm done tinkering.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

weird, pics wont show


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

How about this:


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks mate!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

wow, moved the tweets to the kicks, huh? Glad that you're liking it.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

i like it  just wondering though, what set did those mids come out of?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

jearhart said:


> i like it  just wondering though, what set did those mids come out of?


Thank you. From an older Professional set, now termed as the Profi Line.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

drocpsu said:


> wow, moved the tweets to the kicks, huh? Glad that you're liking it.


Yah man...certainly 'different' for me. We'll get together next time, dont forget the mids!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Yah man...certainly 'different' for me. We'll get together next time, dont forget the mids!


haha, did you already hear? I was supposed to put them in again on Saturday when I was at Don's, and forgot them again! I was really looking forward to getting them installed too.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

drocpsu said:


> haha, did you already hear? I was supposed to put them in again on Saturday when I was at Don's, and forgot them again! I was really looking forward to getting them installed too.


yeah, well...next time. How are you liking the new head? I bet it feels soo different...


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> Thank you. From an older Professional set, now termed as the Profi Line.


was it the cs210pro set? thats the set i have and it said professional line on the box.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

nice. i have been actually contemplating putting the tweets back in the kicks. we'll see. how high is your stage?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> yeah, well...next time. How are you liking the new head? I bet it feels soo different...


Yea, it's taking some getting used to and I don't know how to use everything yet. I was used to having quick access to most functions from the face. The menu system in the 880 is much more complicated.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> nice. i have been actually contemplating putting the tweets back in the kicks. we'll see. how high is your stage?


My stage height is most affected by the projection of the midrange due to their angles. With the tweets off, or on...the vocalist appears same spot heightwise regardless-which is coming from my clock display atop my dash. There maybe a minute difference in overall height as far as strings and cymbals, but those sibilant cues appear now in the right position on the stage- at or behind the vocalist. 

Remember as the tweets moved, so did the xover points. Whereas i had to underlap mid and tweet before 2k to 3.5k for it to sound 'right' ,now i have
both at 3khz 12db slopes with no dash/windshield issues.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

jearhart said:


> was it the cs210pro set? thats the set i have and it said professional line on the box.


yessiree!


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

That's quite a departure from the A-pillar route you were set on last month Manny. I had to read your post again -- am I reading it correctly whey you say the while the A-pillar mounting would give you a center image, it inevitably was brought back in your lap at louder volumes? That's a darn shame in light of so many positive review with A-pillar mounting. On the other hand, almost all the sound champions I've seen featured in mags have their mid/woofer + tweeter in a kick panel array. Interesting findings, Manny -- thanks.

So gotta ask. What did you do with the holes your door panels now that you've moved the Plat tweeters?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> That's quite a departure from the A-pillar route you were set on last month Manny. I had to read your post again -- am I reading it correctly whey you say the while the A-pillar mounting would give you a center image, it inevitably was brought back in your lap at louder volumes? That's a darn shame in light of so many positive review with A-pillar mounting. On the other hand, almost all the sound champions I've seen featured in mags have their mid/woofer + tweeter in a kick panel array. Interesting findings, Manny -- thanks.


Yes Vu, certainly its been such experience in my car. Consider I have not tried other arrangements (dashmounted midranges w/ tweets), nor do i have as deep a dash as some... but theres no dancing around the effects of pathlength differences. The closest all drivers are to one another and in front
of you the better, and more cohesive the response. Its at the point now in which i realize how i've gotten 'bright' comments in the past, and cant see myself listening to a tweeter that close to my head anymore..lol I used these days off to listen to them back and forth- had cal26s in pillars since sept. and I unplugged'm to listen to the plats down there with a little help of
a piece of cut foam. I set my xovers on the presets on the DCX, and it basically came to the point where i was turned off by the pillar set up and grew fond of the new found deep stage. This setup also eliminated localization issues.

Easiest way for me rationalize the difference...before i created a wall of sound in front of me spreading 3 drivers per side across the front of the vehicle, the more dynamic and intense the music the closest i came to approaching that wall. Now i simply created a more finite point source, one i can actually point my finger to in front of me. Its certainly the best I've staged in car.




BodegaBay said:


> So gotta ask. What did you do with the holes your door panels now that you've moved the Plat tweeters?


I bought some off a maxima bretheren that crashed his car, along with pillars- in preparation for the pillar build-So i still have untouched oem pillars.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow. This is making me rethink my A-pillar setup plans without even trying it. I guess I could try them in non permanent mounts on the A-Pillars. I'm working on the doors to fit my IDQ 8's and my new kicks so I guess I have time to rethink my setup. I designed a kick that'll allow me the option of mounting a tweeter so nothing will change with either route I decide on.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

It certainly makes me think twice and experiment further before fabricating anything permanent. Your hundreds of hours tweaking and experimenting is our gain -- great stuff Manny.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> It certainly makes me think twice and experiment further before fabricating anything permanent. Your hundreds of hours tweaking and experimenting is our gain -- great stuff Manny.



nah... I couldnt have done it without the marvels of foam and double sided tape!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Welcome 2007. This year will present a new phase in the Max's stereo life. I've decided on a downsized, more practical, space/weight/money saving approach to my install. And it will feature my very first IB substage and hand me back a good 85% of my trunk space. My new toys will allow optimal TRUE LEFT and RIGHT Stereo separation without the need of splitters.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

I got to say for a midline amplifier I've never been so excited and felt rewarded by the ingenuity and practicality of this LRx line.









Its no small piggy, but sure is as opposed to a DLS A7. Here it is canoodeling with an XXK2500 for size reference.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

I have been looking at taking a similar route with my install. Couple of questions;

What subs have you been looking at? Also, where is a good source for the Audison amps?

Thanks!


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

That xxk2500 wouldn't happen to be looking for a new home would it?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Mazda3SQ said:


> That xxk2500 wouldn't happen to be looking for a new home would it?


That one actually belongs to someone already, sorry.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

I love the idea - I've never seen an amp with that kind of power rating in that foot print - what's the damage on them (msrp)?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

coffee_junkee said:


> I have been looking at taking a similar route with my install. Couple of questions;
> 
> What subs have you been looking at?
> 
> Thanks!


My top candidate is the Almapro Alchemy Free Air (i'm a fan of the alumapro musicality) No doubt accoustical istruments will come alive with them.

On paper this one looks best so far.
Dual 6ohm
QTS 0.65, QES 0.75, VAS 4.0ft3, FS 31hz, 12mm xmax 300rms power handling.

Waiting to see if ID releases an IB optimized sub at CES.

Theres always the DLS OA series as well, pretty cheap in price.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

that and can you get one in black instead of blue - that would be SWEET


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

rcurley55 said:


> that and can you get one in black instead of blue - that would be SWEET


the sub?

Well the thing with Alumapro thats pretty nice is you can opt for the cone and basket color of choice. They even have a MAXIMA logo they have ready offhand on their dustcaps for a truly custom look. Thinking hard on that one.

BTW i 'believe' srp is somewhere $999-1100 on the 6.9, but nicer price at dealer level.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> the sub?
> 
> Well the thing with Alumapro thats pretty nice is you can opt for the cone and basket color of choice. They even have a MAXIMA logo they have ready offhand on their dustcaps for a truly custom look. Thinking hard on that one.
> 
> BTW i 'believe' srp is somewhere $999-1100 on the 6.9, but nicer price at dealer level.


I was talking about the amp - I'm not fond of the Audison blue (it just wouldn't go in my car well ) One last question - could you take the plate that says Audison down the middle of the amp and flip it around, or is it fixed? Just wondering.

Thanks for answering my questions - hmmm, this + 701 or my current zapco setup......


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

rcurley55 said:


> I was talking about the amp - I'm not fond of the Audison blue (it just wouldn't go in my car well ) One last question - could you take the plate that says Audison down the middle of the amp and flip it around, or is it fixed? Just wondering.


Yes thats a removable strip you can flip around. So essentially both end covers and middle strip could be easily customized colowise as well.

In all honesty I'm not crazy about the Audison blue at first, but certainly growing on me. Ican pull a few colors/contrasts together in the install to make it look good.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Yes thats a removable strip you can flip around. So essentially both end covers and middle strip could be easily customized colowise as well.


ok, now you are tempting me - I would need the power outputs on the other side, so flipping the strip around would be pretty convenient to keep grounds short.....damnit!!

why isn't this amp on their site under the LRx line?

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Audison should have the site updated soon, the new LRx was a late year release.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Hmnmnn....lets just say i'm so impressed with this 6.9 that i'm having a hard time justifying installing both. I'm auditioning One, running my whole system at the moment. 70 x 2 to midrange&tweet w/ passive network(HP by PPI), 70 x 2 to lotus 8's, and 140 x 2 to my Profi 12's and i have enough headroom where i feel i was close to my dual DLS A7 setup tuned. Even the output of the lotus 8 with this little power is commendable, I'm sure the dayton's will do more with it as well. The SQ is very nice right now, even the subs sound incredible and dig deep with little effort.

Just a good reminder I'm using speakers that dont need much power. Very tempted to keep my subs at the moment and keep this setup with the one 6.9. The headroom is certainly sufficient for loud SQ, and I can still crank it out to the hip hop music. Decisions..


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

^^^ wow!! That's pretty cool. I decided to try the SRx series because I've never used Audison before so I thought I'd at least see what they are all about. I can honestly say that I was shocked at the balls these amps have. Running an SRx4 bridged to my RW165's and I have to knock them 3-5dB down.

And I would have to agree on the Audi vs DLS Ult comparo as well. Those mids have seen an A3 (150w), but they didn't move then like they move now. Deadener? What deadener?  

So out with the Lotus 8's and in with???


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Yes thats a removable strip you can flip around. So essentially both end covers and middle strip could be easily customized colowise as well.
> 
> In all honesty I'm not crazy about the Audison blue at first, but certainly growing on me. Ican pull a few colors/contrasts together in the install to make it look good.


Manny! Happy New Year -- apologies for not replying to your last e-mail but I've been busy negotiating a package for my new job. Glad to hear your some good stuff that came your way during the Holiday season.

I see you're now an Audison owner! I don't know what's more dumbfounding: you on your 4th change in last 12mos. or me actually beating you to the punch on the LRx's! I have to say these LRxs are so impressive Manny that I can honestly say I have ZERO need to change amps in the next 2-3 years. I'm one of those people who requires that FORM and FUNCTION be equal in the design -that is to say: it not only has to perform great, it has to look great as well- and these LRx's exudes quality and look so Euro sexy. 

- Detailed manual
- Hidden cable connections design
- Plethora of accessories: interchangeable end caps, spare ASF fuses, etc.
- Highly configurable: modular low/high level connectors, flipable center lighted center strip, etc.
- Attention to detail: recessed cable channel guides, powercoat blue that exudes class upon touch, temp sensitive fan speed, modular speaker/power connectors, etc.


I'm really smitten with these LRx's and truly have no desire to even look at the VRx's. They're that good.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> ^^^ wow!! That's pretty cool. I decided to try the SRx series because I've never used Audison before so I thought I'd at least see what they are all about. I can honestly say that I was shocked at the balls these amps have. Running an SRx4 bridged to my RW165's and I have to knock them 3-5dB down.


B-Squad: Great choice on the SRx. Good power and great looking to boot -- best of any "entry" level line brands I've seen. Hope you found a good dealer w/competitive pricing?

Got some pics for us?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> Manny! Happy New Year -- apologies for not replying to your last e-mail but I've been busy negotiating a package for my new job. Glad to hear your some good stuff that came your way during the Holiday season.
> 
> I see you're now an Audison owner! I don't know what's more dumbfounding: you on your 4th change in last 12mos. or me actually beating you to the punch on the LRx's! I have to say these LRxs are so impressive Manny that I can honestly say I have ZERO need to change amps in the next 2-3 years. I'm one of those people who requires that FORM and FUNCTION be equal in the design -that is to say: it not only has to perform great, it has to look great as well- and these LRx's exudes quality and look so Euro sexy.
> 
> ...


Yessir, they are that good! Love the powdercoated finish- toughest i've seen against blemishes out there. Its a tank. They certainly know how to package a product and let you know you are buying something special toy.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> Hmnmnn....lets just say i'm so impressed with this 6.9 that i'm having a hard time justifying installing both. I'm auditioning One, running my whole system at the moment. 70 x 2 to midrange&tweet w/ passive network(HP by PPI), 70 x 2 to lotus 8's, and 140 x 2 to my Profi 12's and i have enough headroom where i feel i was close to my dual DLS A7 setup tuned. Even the output of the lotus 8 with this little power is commendable, I'm sure the dayton's will do more with it as well. The SQ is very nice right now, even the subs sound incredible and dig deep with little effort.
> 
> Just a good reminder I'm using speakers that dont need much power. Very tempted to keep my subs at the moment and keep this setup with the one 6.9. The headroom is certainly sufficient for loud SQ, and I can still crank it out to the hip hop music. Decisions..


Damn that is a beautiful setup you have there sir.I was also thinking of grabbing one of the 6.9's and was wondering if you could give me your thoughts on whether it will supply me with enough power for the following setup.Dynaudio MW170 and MD100(active obviously-70x4) and the DIY 12" Sub (280x1).SQ is of importance not booming.I'm not sure if 280w is enough for the sub and 70w for the 8"'s.Your thoughts?Thanks for your time.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Nass027 said:


> Damn that is a beautiful setup you have there sir.I was also thinking of grabbing one of the 6.9's and was wondering if you could give me your thoughts on whether it will supply me with enough power for the following setup.Dynaudio MW170 and MD100(active obviously-70x4) and the DIY 12" Sub (280x1).SQ is of importance not booming.I'm not sure if 280w is enough for the sub and 70w for the 8"'s.Your thoughts?Thanks for your time.


Its tougher to say with Dyns, as they are more powerhungry, and i'm sure the DIYMA likes more power. But I'd imagine in a smaller car that is more than sufficient for SQ.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> Its tougher to say with Dyns, as they are more powerhungry, and i'm sure the DIYMA likes more power. But I'd imagine in a smaller car that is more than sufficient for SQ.


No she's pretty big 84 Monte SS with a noisy big block in it.  How do they compare to the Arc Audio XXK series.I believe i found you had heard them in an older post a while back?Thanks again


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Rockin the System 362's... Impressions to follow, so far midbass is f'n unreal.
I have them wired passive, running full range signal. About 300 x 2 off a bridged MD43 US Amps.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Finally changed all your drivers to Dynaudio's eh? Kind of jealous since I'll never be able to fit anything larger than 6.5 in my doors.

I'll be interested to read your impressions regarding:

1. MD 102 tweeters as it relates to the best you've heard from Rainbow, Morel, and Hertz
2. The MW 172 woofer midbass response vs. Power Line CS woofer

Of course, I also won't let you off so easy without a WTF question regarding amps? US Amps? Diamonds? When did you sell your LRx? I love mine and can't even think of ever parting ways with it.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

BodegaBay said:


> 1. MD 102 tweeters as it relates to the best you've heard from Rainbow, Morel, and Hertz


x2. Plus how it sounds vs the MD100.

Are the mids angled in on-axis, or is it just the camera angle?

Do you change your equipment more than me just to make me jealous?


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Looking pretty good Manny. 
Why the change of amps? again...


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> Finally changed all your drivers to Dynaudio's eh? Kind of jealous since I'll never be able to fit anything larger than 6.5 in my doors.
> 
> I'll be interested to read your impressions regarding:
> 
> ...


Hey bro..

1. They are no Rainbows. Its a very full bodied tweet and i havent been seduced by the top end yet, but i have very limited listening. So far however its very enjoyable and strings sound tonally right on, just havent auditioned much to see how it sparkles or if it spits some steam on the top end in terms of air.

2. Never had the chance to use the Powerline woofer. Fugger is 4.3" deep!
But like i said, right now the avg joe would think i have a pair of 10's in the trunk considering how these are hammering out the subbass running FULL range.

As far as amps. The Merlin is a demo, solid amp. The Audison treated me very well, exceptional amp. But I always had a boner for the D7's, so its a good time to play with them. I'll have my first D7152 in later in the week to put on the Dyns and audition.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> x2. Plus how it sounds vs the MD100.
> 
> Are the mids angled in on-axis, or is it just the camera angle?
> 
> Do you change your equipment more than me just to make me jealous?



Yes the mids are slightly angled. I want to spend some more time with the tweets to conclude on their capabilities. I just had some ****ty mp3 in the receiver that i listened to a few of what i wouldnt consider SQ songs, then the house work called me for the rest of the weekend. 
But i did carry on with a good impression.

And to be honest. I always though of running Dyns and to do so with a full Dyn setup. Its the only real way to get a feel for the total tonal picture. There are many things right now i really dig about these, so they may be staying for some duration.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

300Z said:


> Looking pretty good Manny.
> Why the change of amps? again...


I need to spice up my life Leo! 

I remember the D7's having sweet ass xovers. I'm no longer running DSp, but rather signal direct into amps. So i though these would be very nice for that.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

bah...fix that ugly hole around your HU. Then I'll consider taking another look at your system.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

drocpsu said:


> bah...fix that ugly hole around your HU. Then I'll consider taking another look at your system.


BASTID!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

so did you ditch the PPI processor?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

drocpsu said:


> so did you ditch the PPI processor?


Yeah, keeping it KISS these days.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Bye Bye box! 

Hello IB Dynaudio MW190's!   



















Its not finished of course, cosmetically. I'll post some comments later. Lets just say that this is one hella dynamic 600rms KISS system that stages pretty damn nice for a system with no digital processing. And yes the subs are LOUD, rich and DEEP with only 150rms each wired in stereo 60hz 24db LP. The tambor on these subs are is simply EXCELLENT!! with no need of EQ. Smooth, punchy, plays the lows-lows with authority and clarity- i'm a happy lil' schoolgirl right now I havent been this excited about caraudio in years, the whole 'picture' top to bottom is beyond my expectations, this is one fun daily driver that can play it all, with fidelity and playt it loud. More pics to come...

Hopefully some can chime in on their impressions from this weekends meet.


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Manny..are those Diamond amps that you got from me??..sweettttt


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

delerium168 said:


> Hi Manny..are those Diamond amps that you got from me??..sweettttt


Yessir, they've been wonderful! 

They'll hold me over until i can pony up for a Billet 6


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

such an ugly install, who does work like this? 

haha jk'ing. i am happy you like your subs. it might *finally* feel like you have settled on a system but you never know. can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

How long did it take your MW172s to break in and really start pounding?

I'm pretty impressed by their low end ability as well.. especially for having a < 7" cone on them.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Is your baffle board completely sealed from the trunk? Did you seal all the holes to keep the subs front sound waves from canceling the rear sound waves? This is something I might look into, so I can keep some trunk space=) Whats the peak power on these MW190's? B.T.W. Awesome install!!!=)



3.5max6spd said:


> Bye Bye box!
> 
> Hello IB Dynaudio MW190's!
> 
> ...


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

crxsir121 said:


> Is your baffle board completely sealed from the trunk? Did you seal all the holes to keep the subs front sound waves from canceling the rear sound waves? This is something I might look into, so I can keep some trunk space=) Whats the peak power on these MW190's? B.T.W. Awesome install!!!=)


Thank you. Yes its sealed. The whole frame under the rear deck was matted in select spots pretty good overall coverage, all holes covered. On the interior side, i mated what you see which covered lots of wholes as well, that whole backside also has a layer of Cascade VB1SPRO liquid deadner.

I didnt mat the whole thing edge to edge, because well...it had no rattles before as i've had it covered in several layers of liquid deadner.High temp strip caulk was used all around the baffle on its outer edge where you see the bolts went though. although it was i think overkill, because when we started pulling the bolts together....it got very very tight having a layer or carpet underneath the suede on the front baffle-nice compressed fit.. If i tighten it anymore the bolts would eat through their mounting flange. Theres certainly no rattles right now and the sound is very transparent.

MW190's are 190rms 92db sensitive, and 1000rms peak transient . With 
4" VC''s i'm certain theycan take gobs more than rated. I may try 600rms a piece simply because i have the extra amp layin around and test the baffle conditions with that kind of power, but its certainly not a necessity. It jams as hard as any of my recent dual 12" Sealed setups with 3-4x the the power.

And yeah, the weight and space savings are soooo the icing on the cake. When i get the amps up and off the floor that trunk is going to be fully functional...

And i still have my spare


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Looking super sweet Manny.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Leo.

Some clothes back on...Thje panels got some Cascade VB1SPro , a few cuts of carpet adhered in select flat surfaces and weather striping along the edges where it contacts the baffle. No vibration.


----------



## GaryDavis (Jul 18, 2007)

Manny, your install looks good and inspiring. I will be looking forward to meeting you and skylar112 this weekend. I can't wait to hear your cars.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

looks really good. i bet they sound good too..


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

MidnightCE said:


> How long did it take your MW172s to break in and really start pounding?
> 
> I'm pretty impressed by their low end ability as well.. especially for having a < 7" cone on them.



Give those babies some rounds of Sheffield Drum Tracks


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey 3.5 luv the install ,now I'm definitely going back to IB.Now do something with those amps,dont do the stock Maxima carpet like that.


----------



## burnurass (Jun 27, 2007)

looking good as always manny! I def. want to hear this setup when you have a chance...
The DYNAUDIO sticker was a nice touch.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

burnurass said:


> looking good as always manny! I def. want to hear this setup when you have a chance...
> The DYNAUDIO sticker was a nice touch.


lol...I'm not done yet with this side. I got good suggestion by a buddy to make a grill cloth insert for a stealth look- though seats are always up and it dont need it, but it will be a nice touch.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Manny...are you still running the Dynaudio 362 set with the tweeter/mid passively and integrating the midbass actively or are they all passive now? Any need for T/A adjustments or not worrying about that and letting the install compensate? I ask because im interested in doing the same


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

He's all passive now. So what Dyn is the flavor of the week for you to try out now Mark?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Hey Manny...are you still running the Dynaudio 362 set with the tweeter/mid passively and integrating the midbass actively or are they all passive now? Any need for T/A adjustments or not worrying about that and letting the install compensate? I ask because im interested in doing the same


I'm running all passive. Theres a bit of aiming involved in my kicks, and my passenger side midrange is outta phase-that seemed to pull my vocal center on its own. Its not perfect, but damn good enough considering the other aspects of the staging/imaging are on point- width beyond the mirrors, height 4-5" above the dash, nice perception of depth and focus at more than adequate volume... Since i'm staying all passive and drivers are grouped together i may toy with a phase shifter I have access to to see if that can solidify a more pinpoint center image if i feel the need to nitpick.

But more important...i'm enjoying the hell out of just listening to 'music'
It sure doesnt sound processed


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the response....do you think you can go more indepth on the aiming aspect of the kicks. There are seems to be some debate on the issue of aiming drivers for a desired frequency range, but how did manage to do it? I was just thinking a firing straight across to the other side (perpendicular) but cross firing towards the direction of the opposite listener seems to be another option. Just curious on how you did it. 

I like your thinking


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Thanks for the response....do you think you can go more indepth on the aiming aspect of the kicks. There are seems to be some debate on the issue of aiming drivers for a desired frequency range, but how did manage to do it? I was just thinking a firing straight across to the other side (perpendicular) but cross firing towards the direction of the opposite listener seems to be another option. Just curious on how you did it.
> 
> I like your thinking



I simply did it it by ear, listening....adjusting, listening, adjusting...more listening...i used styrofoam baffles cut in various cheese wedge sizes, literally drove around that way for weeks. A little hard as obviously the dispersion pattens of the domes are more intense than that of cones off axis, so the drivers side dome had some attention given to it so to take away its intensity, to diminish localization from those closer pathlengths.

When i finally got the results i felt satisfied with, i locked in the baffles with light cure acrylic and wrapped over them. Removed the foam and mass loaded the baffle from the inside after ading more acrylic around the perimeter of where the driver was to be mounted. Then rewrap the kicks....again...hehe.

Sure you can point the driver the same fashion on both sides to a center focal point and use t/a to help you. But i didnt have t/a, so although they are aimed to a focal point for the most part theres a a hint of twist here and there where i felt it imaged best in the drivers seat. Not having any bandaids put more effort in getting the placement right.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the insight Manny


----------



## Puffhead (Aug 29, 2007)

I sat in Manny's car for a listen and his soundstage is pretty much spot on. It comes off as lifted and right at ya.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

how would you compare your dyns to your rainbows u had before?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

SouthSyde said:


> how would you compare your dyns to your rainbows u had before?


What about them? I had many mixed drivers setup. Never a full Rainbow setup to compare. Of which they dont have an 8" 3way set. Does this setup sound better overall? Damn straight, so happens to be the most simple. The MD102's have some damn good extension, nice airiness just not as polite/soft as the Platinum tweeters. But the top end does sound more realistic now and the strings have a fine edge. The Lotus midbass output vs the Dyn mw172 was comparable, but i couldnt play them as low and get the full body i get with the Dyns, the snap is very close. The critical midrange in this 362 set it just amazing, the domes sound great to my ears- i had similar enjoyment for the Usher dome midranges, pretty close in tonality.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> What about them? I had many mixed drivers setup. Never a full Rainbow setup to compare. Of which they dont have an 8" 3way set. Does this setup sound better overall? Damn straight, so happens to be the most simple. The MD102's have some damn good extension, nice airiness just not as polite/soft as the Platinum tweeters. But the top end does sound more realistic now and the strings have a fine edge. The Lotus midbass output vs the Dyn mw172 was comparable, but i couldnt play them as low and get the full body i get with the Dyns, the snap is very close. The critical midrange in this 362 set it just amazing, the domes sound great to my ears- i had similar enjoyment for the Usher dome midranges, pretty close in tonality.


SO what your are saying is you like the md102 better than the rainbow plats, and the dome midranges better than rainbow cone 4 in, while the midbass was pretty close. gotcha! 

thanks


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

SouthSyde said:


> SO what your are saying is you like the md102 better than the rainbow plats, and the dome midranges better than rainbow cone 4 in, while the midbass was pretty close. gotcha!
> 
> thanks


What i'm trying to say is this current passive setup sounds better tonally than my previous active ones. Not saying the MD102 is 'better' than a Cal28(3x the cost)but after appreciating and seeing the forte of the MD102, i couldnt imagine desiring another compact tweet, it does certain things better with more realism in my locations, has good top end and dispersion. Besides theres a great deal of 'waste' using such an exotic tweet to play 3.5khz+ in a 3way set. In a two way, crossed in the 2k's i could see the Cal28 providing less grain in the lower trebble. But here i have a dome midrange effortlessly covering a greater deal of the critical midrange.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello Manny, back to Lotus 8s that you had a while ago?
Do you recall what x-over points you used for them?

I can go to 50hz, but at high output the excursion is quite a lot. I can't get them to play very low.  
At 63hz with 18db they don't move excessively and provide good clean output.
Thanks.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

yermolovd said:


> Hello Manny, back to Lotus 8s that you had a while ago?
> Do you recall what x-over points you used for them?
> 
> I can go to 50hz, but at high output the excursion is quite a lot. I can't get them to play very low.
> ...


I used 72hz 24db on the H701. Seemed to work best for me.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Man... I had nearly forgotten how sweet it is to have a full trunk for everyday use. whether its Depot runs, groceries, the big stroller or luggage for out of state trip


----------



## pianist (Mar 10, 2006)

wow, manny. thats really damn clean

hopefully someday i'll be able to achieve something as great, if i can get off my lazy ass and work on my setup


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Its actually dirty 

I'm gonna clean it up and tie some wires down under the rear deck andfollow up with some pics of the amp in a few days.


----------



## pianist (Mar 10, 2006)

quick OT question: what are the prerequisites for joining Team Bottlehead?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Very clean trunk.

Have you thought about making a "false" wall to visually hide the subs?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

pianist said:


> quick OT question: what are the prerequisites for joining Team Bottlehead?


Owning/using one What took you so long!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

SQ_Baru said:


> Very clean trunk.
> 
> Have you thought about making a "false" wall to visually hide the subs?


Yeah, thought about it. The issue is not taking up unnecessary space to install one where its flush/tight thoughtout. Because of the shape of that opening (tricky because that OEM carpet covering the walls is not perfectly flush against metal/countours of the trunk) as well as the length of my OEM Maxima printed lux carpet, its tough to pull it off super clean without building that trim panel further out than it has to be to reach trunk corner to trunk corner and be a one piece wall in front of you. I have to gauge if its worth it to do all that without hacking up my nice OEM carpet.


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Yeah, thought about it. The issue is not taking up unnecessary space to install one where its flush/tight thoughtout. Because of the shape of that opening (tricky because that OEM carpet covering the walls is not perfectly flush against metal/countours of the trunk) as well as the length of my OEM Maxima printed lux carpet, its tough to pull it off super clean without building that trim panel further out than it has to be to reach trunk corner to trunk corner and be a one piece wall in front of you. I have to gauge if its worth it to do all that without hacking up my nice OEM carpet.


metal mesh grill cut to size and covered in non-backed matching carpet. add industrial velcro and you're done


----------



## pianist (Mar 10, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> Owning/using one What took you so long!


 done and done


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> Man... I had nearly forgotten how sweet it is to have a full trunk for everyday use. whether its Depot runs, groceries, the big stroller or luggage for out of state trip




Where is your LRX 5.1k mounted???


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

prolly under the trunk carpet...


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Thumper26 said:


> prolly under the trunk carpet...


No sir. That would be where my spare tire resides should I one day need it
No wires run throught my trunk floor except for the sub speaker wire, a short run before they are redirected upwards.



crxsir121 said:


> Where is your LRX 5.1k mounted???


Under my rear deck, its not visible unless you stick your head inside and look up!


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Any pics? Trying to get a idea for my friends Maxima 




3.5max6spd said:


> No sir. That would be where my spare tire resides should I one day need it
> No wires run throught my trunk floor except for the sub speaker wire, a short run before they are redirected upwards.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

crxsir121 said:


> Any pics? Trying to get a idea for my friends Maxima


Yeah man, just gotta tie down some random wires and vaccum my trunk over the weekend and I'll take some. Theres a nice groove on the drivers side of the rear deck (between Seatbelt housings-spans ~27" x 8.5")that drops upward allowing for more clearance than the lowest part of the deck towards the trunk lid, so its literally tucked in underneath were its not quite visible standing in front of the open trunk, without getting your ass in there. That crease in the sheetmetal basically accounts for the 
3/4" board thats supporting the amplifier. 

I mean Its killer to have nearly 99.8% of the trunks usable volume and have your spare intact. A simple look in there and there isnt much 'system' going on in there.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Manny Fresh 

That is looking so nice and clean I am a bit envious.... Love the fact that it is a usible trunk.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

god, I want your subwoofers! Just one though.

what are you running there? mounting depth? can I have one?

found it. Dyn MW190. they look expensive 

so I have to ask. how much and where


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> god, I want your subwoofers! Just one though.
> 
> what are you running there? mounting depth? can I have one?
> 
> ...


i believe it retails at $420. PM the man himself to find out how much .


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

EACH??


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

yup.

they ain't cheap.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

420 is a great freaking number...


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

lol, nice call.

it is what they cost though...


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

too expensive. The JL is flatter despite not being available 

I was hoping for something in the <200 range


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> too expensive. The JL is flatter despite not being available
> 
> I was hoping for something in the <200 range


this the man that has rainbow references, focal be's


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

and paid $25 for his adire shiva. 

Both of them  

priorities!

those subwoofers do look sweet though.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah they are a tad pricey Steve, but i gotta say to me are worth every damn penny- from the sound/output, size/depth, weight...application! ( i havent found the need to cut or boost their range. They are just linear sounding, full and never uncharacteristically fat or lean on any particualr sub range freq. Handles Planet Krypton rumble with grace and composure.

And they are taking the 1100rms between'm like champs and turning it into sound and SPL- like I couldnt imagine when i fed them just 150rms each. Havent gotten them buckle cranking the sub volume on my eq yet, just get louder, fuller... lows lows 

How just one satisfies IB- its tough to say, depends on the car and its cabin gain. For a purist SQ duty, totally. But for me 2 is the trick to have best of both worlds.


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

More pics?


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

3.5max6spd,

I have never heard a IB sub setup. What are the characteristics of IB. I first wanted to ask how it sounds but thats a stupid question. It must sound good otherwise you wouldn't use it (duh). I know every enclosure has it + and -. Besides trunk space what other benefits do IB setups give you and of course what do you loose.

A


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

upperbass cancelation caused by cabin (room) characteristics is the most notable downside. Depending on the vehicle and install, this tends to be pushed close to or out of the used range anyways (IB users tend to have midbass drivers that push into the upperbass region). cancelations can be caused by dimensional characteristics or rigididity issues or other.

easier way to say it is upperbass can get real sloppy, real fast.

benefits include how little space is taken up (note how in this case the trunk/cabin boundary is lost) and extreeme efficiency. With efficiency defined as the power input required to achieve 100% excursion from a given driver.


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> upperbass cancelation caused by cabin (room) characteristics is the most notable downside. Depending on the vehicle and install, this tends to be pushed close to or out of the used range anyways (IB users tend to have midbass drivers that push into the upperbass region). cancelations can be caused by dimensional characteristics or rigididity issues or other.
> 
> easier way to say it is upperbass can get real sloppy, real fast.
> 
> benefits include how little space is taken up (note how in this case the trunk/cabin boundary is lost) and extreeme efficiency. With efficiency defined as the power input required to achieve 100% excursion from a given driver.


So it should perform very well as low fill, not dedicated bass. I can only imagine what kind of work goes into dampening the trunk area, talk about moving some air!!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

The ride has been neglected, but thats coming to an end. Time to freshen it up some, it goes in for paint in a week. I'll follow up with more pics then and recent audio install pics.

For now, my new shoes.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Got my baby out of paint...


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks REALLY good. I love your wheels!


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

What was wrong with the paint?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

johnson said:


> What was wrong with the paint?



Aside of just highway wear and tear on the hood and fenders(its a 6yr old car).... Last winter i had the up close pleasure on taking one in the chin on a major highway(terrential downpours) from a tractor trailer spitting out a piece of a flat(steel belt and everything) from underneath .....slaps the front of my car doing 70 mph cracking a piece off my Stillen lip, dragged under the car to come out the passengers side taking a piece off my passenger side skirt with it as well. They were eurethane pieces, but the temp was so low and the impact so hard they were brittle.

The car is paid off and due for some maintenance, so i figured put a few bucks in it, make it look good and fresh, as i'll likely drive it into the ground.



edwelly said:


> Looks REALLY good. I love your wheels!


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

How do you like the Pana BB Tube? I've been eyeing them for years, just never really bothered in buying one.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Powers said:


> How do you like the Pana BB Tube? I've been eyeing them for years, just never really bothered in buying one.


Its been a really, really solid deck for me. Its versatile for a deck of this caliber and lack of features in that it plays mp3's, although not quite my demo material its nice to have a few concoctions on discs as far as pop music goes. But most importantly its not quirky in function(other than chirping on bad burns), the volume knob is solid and smooth and playback is very pleasing. Its a very nice player, i'm very happy with it.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

jisturm said:


> Nice set-up man.


Hi,

I have the same car as you. Do you have any pic. of your install looking for ideas. Thanks.


----------



## titanle (Jul 9, 2008)

Props on the sweet install....


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same car as you. Do you have any pic. of your install looking for ideas. Thanks.


Have you looked through this thead?

There are quite a few diff setups.



titanle said:


> Props on the sweet install....


Thanks.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, it must have been hard to find a six speed. I tried to buy one in 2001 and there was only one Maxima with a stick for sale in the entire state. Wound up getting an Accord with an automatic instead. Four years later I bought another one, but invested the time to get the six speed that time!


----------

